# Coding Incentive Programs



## Claire Bartkewicz COC (Jan 13, 2010)

Does anyone know of a good way to run an incentive program for coders in a facility?  The thought of running it solely on number of charts coded really turns me off as the faster you code, the more possibility there is of errors.
Any ideas would be helpful!  thanks.


----------



## LLovett (Jan 13, 2010)

Do it on accuracy. Set a % and do a weekly or monthly audit of so many charts for each coder. If they hit that goal or above they get ____. 

You could also do other things like ask for suggestions to improve workflow, the department, etc then enter those in a drawing to win something. This way you get them more involved, get ideas to help improve, and somebody gets something. You could hold that once a month or once every 6 months in addition to any other measures in place. 

There is also attendance, schools give awards for perfect attendance, why not employers? 

Just a few thoughts,

Laura, CPC, CPMA, CEMC


----------



## bungalowgirl (Jan 19, 2010)

*Incentive ideas*

Within our Billing Dept (ins. reps, coders, posters etc-30 total) one way we can earn incentive points is by offering peer training classes... For your coders, they could each offer to teach a half-hour + class on some aspect of coding to their co-workers... It can be a review, an intro to ICD-10 (what I taught)- anything that relates to their job or work...  Nothing better to show how much one knows about a subject than to have to teach it to others!


----------



## kevbshields (Jan 19, 2010)

These are terrific ideas!  Perhaps other folks have suggestions on incentive programs.


----------

